
Web Scraping with JavaScript. Building an App Using NextJS and Puppeteer - jamzi
https://devhealth.io/food-scraper/
======
microtonic1
great usage of puppeteer. Have you tried proxycrawl.com ? they have what they
call the javascript token which has an optimized browser version which is
usually much faster than puppeteer, at least based on my tests with different
sites

